# Laptop problem | No display   sometimes distorted display



## mastercool8695 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys.
I have a Lenovo Laptop G510 (i5 4200M, 4 8 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 2GB AMD Radeon 8570 graphics)

yesterday, I shut my laptop down @around 4:00 am.(so, technically, today)
when I tried to start my laptop today, first it showed no display, then on the second try, it showed the Lenovo logo perfectly, then when the windows logo comes in, it started showing some( non evenly distributed across the whole screen) horizontal lines made up of red, green, and blue colors. 
I tried many times. very few times, it showed like this, other times, it was just black as if there is no display.

also, if I remove the battery and power both, then insert battery, then start up, then insert the power, a loud beep is heard. same loud beep when I remove it again.

I opened up the laptop, and all wires were play, I removed and inserted again the display cable too. but nothing better. 

Please suggest what should I do
Thanku in advance


----------



## dekaron (Oct 8, 2015)

Single continuous loud beep when you switch it on?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 9, 2015)

no.no such loud beep at boot.
the beep only happens in the case described in the opening post

- - - Updated - - -

no.no such loud beep at boot.
the beep only happens in the case described in the opening post

- - - Updated - - -

well, I tried to start the laptop a few minutes back, it showed the same fluctuating lines. I tried some more times, it started just fine now.
my head is just blown. Is there any tests or softwares which can tell what the problem was? 
I mean, I want to know why and how it happened.

- - - Updated - - -

well, I tried to start the laptop a few minutes back, it showed the same fluctuating lines. I tried some more times, it started just fine now.
my head is just blown. Is there any tests or softwares which can tell what the problem was? 
I mean, I want to know why and how it happened.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION], 

Based on your experience, it might be a MOBO issue. To confirm the problem, I'd suggest you to try the same MOBO on a different computer and put under observation for at least 8 hours. If the problem still occurs in different PC, then its a MOBO issue, otherwise it's a display issue.


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

Try these to isolate the problem

1. Safe mode
2. External monitor
3. Force only 1 GPU in BIOS

Its super hard to point out if motherboard is the one at fault especially in a laptop


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've tried external gpu. what I found out is: it works fine, but when the distorted lines come, they come on both the laptop's display as well as the External monitor. so, the laptop's display is alright. right?

How can I put this MOBO in another system?(I'd need another system, right?) I do have access to similar laptops, but they won't let me replace their mobo with mine. 

I'd try safe mode, but under safe mode, what should I observe?

and what should be observed when only forcing one gpu?

- - - Updated - - -

I tried HWinfo, should I post the sensor values? 
PCH temps were about 65 C
and core temps about 54-55 C
no load.
they're quite high, right?

- - - Updated - - -

currently, the temps are 44-49 C for the cores and 61-61 for the PCH


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

Temperatures are fine

Laptop display is fine

Press F8 after switching on laptop(sometime around lenovo logo) to get a list where SafeMode is one option, if things are good in safe mode then you need to wipe drivers and reinstall them fresh

Forcing only one GPU to see if it works is to isolate the hardware to see if its faulty, It should be either in catalyst control center , BIOS or both


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 9, 2015)

okay. I'll do these and update here about the observations.

- - - Updated - - -

The laptop is back to the no display state. there's absolutely nothing.

sometimes, the laptop actually starts( the power on indicator is on until I force stop the laptop by long pressing the power button,) sometimes, its just a matter of a few seconds, after that, the indicators switch off automatically.

- - - Updated - - -

one more observation, the laptop gets really hot when there's no display (around the fan area)


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

Disable the AMD gpu if you get a chance or you need to go to the service center, nothing else to do with no display since you have checked the cables


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 10, 2015)

is there any other way to disable the AMD gpu?

- - - Updated - - -

The laptop started fine yet again, how to disable the AMD graphics? I disabled it from the windows device manager and then I changed the Graphic device in BIOS from "switchable graphics" to " UMA Graphic"


----------



## dekaron (Oct 10, 2015)

Is the laptop working well? Test it for a while


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 10, 2015)

in safe mode? how to switch it to safe mode? the f8 isn't working

- - - Updated - - -

yes, its working like normal.

- - - Updated - - -

yes, its working like normal.

- - - Updated - - -

I checked device manager, its shows for the Intel HD graphics 4600 as "windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems(Code 43).
I've disabled the AMD GPU, it no longer shows up in the device manager list


----------



## dekaron (Oct 10, 2015)

Are you using Win10? Cos it requires safe mode to be enabled in msconfig first

Get the intel HD drivers from lenovo site, uninstall catalyst drivers

Since you are getting display and no distortions the AMD card seems to be problem


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 10, 2015)

The same problem started again today morning.
no,I'm using win 8.1 
Had installed the intel HD drivers from lenovo website yesterday


----------



## dekaron (Oct 11, 2015)

Now the other way, enable AMD and force it in catalyst control centre, disable switchable graphics.

If that fails too motherboard is the culprit


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 11, 2015)

the laptop is still having that problem. It hasn't worked since the last time I posted that it's working.

I'll be going to Kolkata tomorrow, will get it checked. BTW, what if the motherboard is the culprit? what would be the approx cost of a new one?
can I still use the processor from this one? or is it soldered type? how to check?


----------



## dekaron (Oct 11, 2015)

Depends, they are different for different manufacturers and models

If things are soldered the cost is not going to be worth getting mobo replaced over buying a new laptop, especially as other hardware might follow motherboard like lifespan. Except RAM HDD and Optical drive everything else is a pain to repair/replace.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 12, 2015)

the laptop was bought for around 37.782 k (without the additional 8 gig RAM, it was added as an extra)

what should be the max amount of repair or replacement of parts, that I should opt the same, instead of buying a new laptop. The laptop was bought in December 2013. I'm currently a student. I don't want to buy a new laptop as that would again cost about 35k, which is very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2015)

From my past experience, its your graphic card issue.. (hardware).. sometimes simply heating the display chip part with hair dryer solves the issue (really hard heating..).. its essentially de-moisturing your hardware.. more than 60% times, in mobile shop and laptop repair shop, they fix simply by heating (removing moisture ) from right chip in mobo and gives you back. I had tried this on laptop as well as desktop chips.. you may try it.. however, on your own risk.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 15, 2015)

hi all.
The Technician repaired the Laptop for 2.4k.
He told me not to do ant update and stuff and that the BIOS "udd gaya tha" also, he told me, that the 4gig ram (that came preinstalled with the laptop) has stopped working.

How can I verify these ?
he told me that the PC was shut down while in the middle of some update, and that's why the whole thing happened.

if it was as such, the laptop shouldn't have started up even one time, right ? but it did.(*www.digit.in/forum/hardware-q/1951...istorted-display-post2262238.html#post2262238)


----------



## dekaron (Oct 15, 2015)

I think he meant BIOS update got interrupted and caused these problems, no way to verify.

RAM can be tested using memtest


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 15, 2015)

dekaron said:


> I think he meant BIOS update got interrupted and caused these problems, no way to verify.
> 
> RAM can be tested using memtest



he told me that he had to replace the BIOS chip.

- - - Updated - - -

would it be okay to test the ram in the same laptop now ?


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> he told me that he had to replace the BIOS chip.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> would it be okay to test the ram in the same laptop now ?



Hi [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=309338]dekaron[/MENTION]. There is no way to test manually the bios unless you have special tools from experts. For RAM test, I'd suggest you to try the different system and run the 3rd party utility software in your system to test the RAM condition.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I dont think he meant BIOS
the stuff you described is exactly what I went through with one of my desktops , it turned out to be a capacitor issue and there was a 50-50 chance of repair according to my trusted technician whom Ive got my stuff serviced and purchased for the last 15 years
I paid 3k for the new capacitors and I could actually see the bulge of the old capacitors
old ones were unsoldered and new ones soldered on , still running fine

Same issues happened to my dads old Macbook Pro
got it fixed for 4k from Lamington road,Mumbai

Usually the service centres ask you to change the Mobo for 10-20k minimum depending on model but frankly its better to change the capacitors for lesser


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 16, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION],
> 
> I agree with [MENTION=309338]dekaron[/MENTION]. There is no way to test manually the bios unless you have special tools from experts. For RAM test, I'd suggest you to try the different system and run the 3rd party utility software in your system to test the RAM condition.
> 
> Hope it helps.



will try the ram on a friends laptop. after a few weeks.(when i get hold of one.)

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> I dont think he meant BIOS
> the stuff you described is exactly what I went through with one of my desktops , it turned out to be a capacitor issue and there was a 50-50 chance of repair according to my trusted technician whom Ive got my stuff serviced and purchased for the last 15 years
> I paid 3k for the new capacitors and I could actually see the bulge of the old capacitors
> old ones were unsoldered and new ones soldered on , still running fine
> ...



So, The price I paid for the replacement is good, right?
though, He probably told me a lie.
Didn't know capacitors cost so much. 

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, he forgot to wire up the speakers, so he'll be opening the laptop once again. Should I tell him to check that RAM too ?


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 17, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> will try the ram on a friends laptop. after a few weeks.(when i get hold of one.)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Capacitors dont cost much maybe ~750 bucks, they charge 2-4k because of the soldering part
plus we cant really complain since we dont know soldering (needs to be very very precise)
I dont think he lied, he probably was confused about what it was called or something


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 17, 2015)

okay then.

what about the RAM?


----------

